# BYe BYE Nissan



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfotunatly i have to sell my 200sx, because in the place if it i got this thing....


































heres an photo of a friends 240 (future sr20 swap)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

beautiful RX8

i love it :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow those cars are hot! I esp like it in yellow. Nice upgrade! :cheers:


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

wecome to the wonderful world of rotorys. checking the oil every other fill up getting the engine replaced with 3900 on the odometer. Also do not drive in snow with those tires. here is mine


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

twisted200ser said:


> wecome to the wonderful world of rotorys. checking the oil every other fill up getting the engine replaced with 3900 on the odometer. Also do not drive in snow with those tires.


thats funny about replacing the engine lol. rotaries are ticking time bombs (jk







). the car is hot, love the factory body kit. bright ass color though, get a cf hood STAT.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the yellow car looks lower than the grey 

im not a giant fan of the RX8, i like the RX7 better. but its your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the yellow car looks lower than the grey


the yellow has factory ground effects


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i def. agree with pete, i love the rx7

but i gotta say, the rx8 is stunning

just don't pling it out, like i've seen other people do it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My Dad has one in Red with every option. They're nice cars. Also considering they make peak power at 8000 RPM and redline at 9, it has a wicked tune to it.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

one word... S2K...

now that car is wicked


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

the Rotary Engine is alot more stable now than the Rx7s. They have made good advances with that engine and its nothing but a power house. :thumbup:


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

those rx8's only have about 160 hp. i thought that to be kinda weak for that car considering the rx7.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

cruisnhard said:


> those rx8's only have about 160 hp. i thought that to be kinda weak for that car considering the rx7.


238hp to be exact. that pic is 3 hours after mine left the dealer had to put the 9teens on it. it is now lowered with tein springs. we were looking into the mazdaspeed body kit for it, looks real hot. That lip kit was our second choice.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

238hp for the stick, its lower for the auto


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno about the new rx-8's, but good luck on the new project!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

himbo said:


> 238hp for the stick, its lower for the auto


Auto has a bit less horsepower, lower redline, and a bit more torque.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

twisted200ser said:


> 238hp to be exact. that pic is 3 hours after mine left the dealer had to put the 9teens on it. it is now lowered with tein springs. we were looking into the mazdaspeed body kit for it, looks real hot. That lip kit was our second choice.



Its 238 from the factory, but to the wheels it makes around 170-180hp. Idk why its such drop from 238 but thats what mazda says. Its a fun car though, i love it when i drive by some hot ladies and they wave at me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

xdrian said:


> Its 238 from the factory, but to the wheels it makes around 170-180hp. Idk why its such drop from 238 but thats what mazda says. Its a fun car though, i love it when i drive by some hot ladies and they wave at me


Time to change your sig and your profile....lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This is so ironic because I made a post on the RX-8 forum today


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

good luck on ur new car. that sux ! what mods can u do w/out voiding warrenty?


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> good luck on ur new car. that sux ! what mods can u do w/out voiding warrenty?


I can install anything, as long as i take it off ofg course, and so they dont find out


----------

